# Finnex planted plus?



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys, has anybody had experience with the planted aquarium light the 'finnex fugeray planted plus'. From what I've read it seems like a great LED, but was wondering if anyone has some first hand experience with the fixture. It's a great price.
Finnex FugeRay Planted+ - Finnex Canada


----------



## Hill (Jan 6, 2014)

I have one on my fluval spec planted tank. It is super bright. I put it over my 18x18x24 one day to see how it looked. The color was nice, but it wasn't strong enough to support any light demanding plants on the tank floor. Hope this helps. The light is very slim and looks nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

How's your planted aqua tank done so far with the light? Also I'm interested in this partially because of the moonlight feature.


----------



## Hill (Jan 6, 2014)

I am happy with the results. I will try to upload a picture. It is the smallest version they have, in a tiny tank, but I have been impressed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

The don't have an 18, so I may settle with a 20 and adjust the feet to my tank. The pictures I've seen online look great, and again it's a lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a 36 inch long 7000k day light
On my 24" high and 36" long Exo and I am 
Very happy with the light. I've had it about a Year ,
Great growth even my orchid is about to bloom.


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

How are the plants at the bottom of the tank doing?


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

You can probably use the 16 inch planted plus. The legs on the finnex adjust out and inch or 2 past the end of the fixture and should straddle an 18 inch span. its up to you if you want it to look more compact or whatever. You can ask at the planted tank forum I bet someone has one there or email finnex for specs. 

As for the light making it to the bottom we need to know exactly how deep your tank will be.


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

It's the usual suspect 18,18,24. With aprox 3/4 inch of substrate. I thought about the 16 inch, but there's a good deal more LEDs with the 20 inch model.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

There are more lights but if they go so far to the edge that they are blocked they won't be as useful. 

As for the light, hard to say. It will be close. My suggestion would be to buy one and try it. I am sure it will grow plants but if they look a little leggy then you might want to add a second fixture. 

But then again most people only put 2 Jungle Dawn 13 watts on that vivarium size and I put 3 on it.


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

There's a greater concentration of red LEDs in the middle I believe. I may just go ahead and pull the trigger, like I said before they aren't expensive at all.


----------

